# Can You Name This 80s Song?



## Amie (Nov 22, 2006)

I hope someone can give me the song title and artist. It's been driving me insane...

"L is for the love you give me
O is for the only one
V means you're very special
E is for every time we love..."

(I was thinking maybe the song title is "L-O-V-E" but can't find it anywhere.)


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 22, 2006)

I think it is L-O-V-E, though the words aren't exactly the same. I remember it's the song at the beginning of The Parent Trap remake. Here: http://experts.about.com/q/Oldies-2943/sang-song-L-way-2.htm


----------



## Amie (Nov 22, 2006)

dlloyd said:


> I think it is L-O-V-E, though the words aren't exactly the same. I remember it's the song at the beginning of The Parent Trap remake. Here: http://experts.about.com/q/Oldies-2943/sang-song-L-way-2.htm



No, that's a different song. But thanks, anyway.

Anyone else care to make a conjecture?


----------



## mdnky (Nov 23, 2006)

Not sure of the song, but those are quotes from something called the "Love Alphabet".


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh noes!  Not another song hunt!!


----------



## Amie (Nov 23, 2006)

nixgeek said:


> Oh noes!  Not another song hunt!!



Oh, yeeesss!


----------



## chemistry_geek (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, I thought the song was "*L Is For Lover*" by *Al Jarreau* - it was published in 1986 under the album "*L Is For Lover*".  Which music genre does this song belong to?  Pop? Rock? Easy Listening? Jazz?

Male vocalist?  Female vocalist?  Both?

Check *Nat King Cole* or *Natalie Cole* for "*L-O-V-E*"  The lyrics are very similar to what you specified.


----------



## Amie (Nov 25, 2006)

chemistry_geek said:


> Well, I thought the song was "*L Is For Lover*" by *Al Jarreau* - it was published in 1986 under the album "*L Is For Lover*".  Which music genre does this song belong to?  Pop? Rock? Easy Listening? Jazz?
> 
> Male vocalist?  Female vocalist?  Both?
> 
> Check *Nat King Cole* or *Natalie Cole* for "*L-O-V-E*"  The lyrics are very similar to what you specified.



For a minute there, I was very hopeful. I really thought "L Is for Lover" by Al Jarreau was it. Then I went to Amazon.com and listened to the song sample. It wasn't.  I haven't listened to Nat King Cole or Natlie Cole's version of the song, because I really don't think that's it--just because of their genre. The song I'm thinking of is definitely 80s pop; it was a good 80s dance song, too. But more pop, for sure. I was very young when this song was popular, so I'm guessing it was early- to mid-80s. And I'm pretty sure it was by one of those artists who were a "one-hit wonder." I could be wrong, but I don't think so. In fact, I'm almost positive that if I heard/saw the name of the group (I just remembered something:  It was a band name, not an individual's name), I would definitely recognize it.

*sigh*

Anyone else? I'll pay you if you lead me to the song. lol


----------



## chemistry_geek (Nov 26, 2006)

Are the lyrics you posted the exact lyrics from the song?


----------



## Amie (Nov 26, 2006)

chemistry_geek said:


> Are the lyrics you posted the exact lyrics from the song?



As best as I remember them, yes. I'm pretty sure they are the exact lyrics. And I think I remember another (partial) line after the chorus:

"L is for the love you give me
O is for the only one
V means you're very special
E is for every time we make loooooove

Don't you know that love's not eeeeaaaasy..."

And that's all I remember!


----------



## Freestyle_007 (May 19, 2007)

Amie, this is what you are looking for:

Erotic Exotic  - L.O.V.E.
Label:	Atlantic Records
Catalog#:	DMD 1020
Format:	Vinyl, 12", Single, Promo
Country:	US
Released:	1986
Genre:	Electronic
Style:	Electro, Synth-pop
Credits:	Engineer - Mike McNamee
Executive Producer - Allen Johnston , Jose Armada Jr.
Mixed By - Al Fuentes
Written-By - A. Perez* , E. Tallman* , M. Gil*
Notes:	Produced by B.T.S. Production Inc. for Joey Boy Records Corp.
A-side special thanks to Fred Held and Al Fuentes & Associates.
Rating: 	No votes yet. Rate It
Submitted by:	newwavemh

Tracklisting:
A1 	  	L.O.V.E. (Vocal) (6:30)
A2 	  	L.O.V.E. (Vocal / Edited Version) (4:43)
B 	  	L.O.V.E. At Midnight (Vocal) (8:00)

Enjoy!


----------



## Amie (May 19, 2007)

To: Freestyle_007

Thank you for the information via PM! I replied back but don't know how often you check your PMs, so I'm replying here because I wanted you to see this. When you get a chance, please check your PMs and let me know, OK? Thanks again!


----------



## Freestyle_007 (May 19, 2007)

Got your PM and replied...enjoy the song =)


----------



## Bitrsweetone (Jan 21, 2017)

Whodini- One Love


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 21, 2017)

Not even close to the song that the OP was asking about, but then the OP got the correct response (L.O.V.E. by Erotic Exotic) nearly 10 years ago.
But good try, eh?


----------

